# Waghorn Guitars



## abadonae (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just to add to the list of other highly skilled UK luthiers, i thought i'd show you guys Waghorn guitars in case you hadn't seen them before! 

They not so long ago made a guitar for our friend Josh from the epic Bloodshot Dawn and it's literally the most flawlessly built V i've ever seen in my life, utter dedication to quality...and it looks bitching as f**k too!

It's in the gallery i've linked below, called the Apocalypse V and it's damn hard to miss haha

Waghorn Guitars ~ Custom Electric Guitars : Gallery

Enjoy perusing


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 9, 2012)

I like that purple (lavender?) Telecaster, although the trem could go. I'm just not a big fan of trems at all lol

I also liked that PRS body style, the color on it was gorgeous <3


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah Waghorn Guitars are amazing, I've been going to their workshop for years, Tom (Waghorn) is a lovely fella and helped train some awesome builders like Dylan (Daemoness) and Nathan Sheppard too. 

Jammed on the 8 string Meshuggah inspired guitar that was completed recently and it's amazing, an instrument of the quality of any LACS I have played but for only the fraction of the cost of a Meshuggah signature guitar. Just amazing.

Worth noting is that he builds guitars for Alex Hutchings such as this one:


The Waghorn Workshop is the only place I trust to take my guitars to get setup/repaired, they always do such an amazing job.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 9, 2012)

^Alex Hutchings is the man, awesome player. And wow:


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 9, 2012)

too bad there's not a pic of the whole guitar, but DAT one.......  !!!


----------



## abadonae (Dec 9, 2012)

Yea man, we're mates with the guys from Bloodshot Dawn and when Josh first pulled that out of the case i nearly sex wee'd a little bit, the headstock is just a dirty fish hook it's amazing. No matter what i looked at i couldn't find a single flaw on the thing!!

That seven string is the Corax and they look amazing too, a really awesome take on the standard fat strat shape, definitely want one in the bag at some point!


----------



## abadonae (Dec 9, 2012)

Boosh!


----------



## unfathomable_bo (Dec 9, 2012)

Waghorn makes some great acoustic instruments - I've not actually ever played any of his electrics, but they sure do look nice.

Also worth noting, Tom Waghorn is the luthier who taught Dylan from Daemoness how to build instruments. Nice guy too.


----------



## TGN (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice to look through that gallery. He has made some really beautiful stuff.


----------



## abadonae (Dec 12, 2012)

unfathomable_bo said:


> Waghorn makes some great acoustic instruments - I've not actually ever played any of his electrics, but they sure do look nice.
> 
> Also worth noting, Tom Waghorn is the luthier who taught Dylan from Daemoness how to build instruments. Nice guy too.



Well that has to speak volumes about them then!! 

I found out about them because of that Red V and just really like the stuff they're producing at the moment, they made a mad 8 string Corax as well with Lungdren m8's in


----------



## deathmaster213 (Dec 30, 2012)

77zark77 said:


> too bad there's not a pic of the whole guitar, but DAT one.......  !!!



Can't think why we didn't get a shot of the whole thing, but here's a couple of WIPs and live shots, etc.
















Thanks to everyone for the comments!


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 30, 2012)

I actually just stumbled across this vid lastnight, This one looks pretty slick-


----------



## SavM (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow that Corax looks incredible. Love the headstock. One day I will spec out my own!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 8, 2013)

abadonae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to add to the list of other highly skilled UK luthiers, i thought i'd show you guys Waghorn guitars in case you hadn't seen them before!
> 
> ...


the Apocalypse V is amazing. how much did it cost?


----------



## abadonae (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm unsure because Josh is an Endorsee for Waghorn so obviously the prices would've have been different, the best thing to do is to contact them and ask for a quote, they're really awesome guys and they genuinely put in serious time and care to make your happy with what your asking for


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2013)

Went to their offices today, love it! Really nice guys too )


----------

